# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Scott Swenson



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS - Episode 117 features all the latest news, plus an interview with Scott Swenson. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

